# Google- Are probiotics the cure for what ails you? - Lynchburg News and Advance



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt2.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=cpzgRODZy3AJ&imgurl=media.newsadvance.com/newsadvance/img-story/images/uploads/1-12-probiotics.jpg width=80 height=50 alt="" border=1>Lynchburg News and Advance[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Are probiotics the cure for what ails you?Lynchburg News and Advance, VA - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>Some research shows they can improve the health of people dealing with diarrhea, *irritable bowel syndrome* and urinary tract infections. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

